# Awesome snow goose hunt



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

Had a great weekend with friends and my son on a snow goose hunt in nebraska. This was a first for most of us, ended up with a haul of birds. This central fly zone is unbelievable, well worth the 16 hour drive and taking my son out of school for a couple of days.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Outstanding! A hunt like that has been a dream of mine for a long time. Who did you use as your outfitter?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I would LOVE to do a hunt like that. Awesome!

I think your son will remember this for a long time. Good Dad!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Did you use the magazine extension and electronic calls too? My brother has gone on some of those with friends back home in Louisiana and it wasn't uncommon for them to kill 100-150 in a single hunt. Glad I didn't have to clean all of those, even breasting them out would take a while.


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

The outfitter was River front in tekemah nebraska. And no extension tube for me, a couple in the group had them but the five shells our guns could hold seemed to be enough. They had the electronic calls going so much that I am still hearing geese.


----------



## silverkitten73 (Sep 20, 2007)

Did you like what me and my buddy call the "sucking vortex" - when the snows just pile up, one flock flying on top of another - waiting to come into your decoys? I have had one solid week of hunting snows in Canada - with me, my buddy, qality electronic caller and a boat load of sillo sock snows. We shot and shot until we were black and blue. We brought back so many snows, specks and honkers that it was crazy. And just so everyone knows - honkers and specks cannot be hunted with an electronic caller - but if they come into your spread of only snow decoys and only snow geese sounds n your caller in Canada it is ligts out


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Very cool - thanks for posting! I have been able to hunt spring snows a couple times in Missouri and it is something that every waterfowl hunter should experience once, if possible! Glad you made the "sacrifice" of getting your son out of school for the hunt! I took this picture at the Squaw Creek National Refuge in Missouri a couple weeks ago, when there was an estimated 750,000 on the refuge.

http://i1036.photobucket.com/albums/a443/hammertime081/untitled_zpshgfukmey.png


----------

